# Hip Hop and classical music



## drankdrank (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey, 

Are there any hip hop songs that combine any elements of classical music and opera?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, there's this one.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Vanilla B.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

There's a couple I know ...

*CunninLynguists* - _Lynguistics_ [features Tchaikovsky's Violin concerto]






*Nas* - _I can_ [features Beethoven's Fur Elise]






Otherwise see here:

http://www.stylusmagazine.com/articles/staff_top_10/top-ten-classical-music-samples-in-hip-hop.htm


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> Vanilla B.


That's hysterical!

V


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Try this site - searches might surprise you! http://www.whosampled.com/

A personal fav is this use of the Bartok second violin concerto


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Varick said:


> That's hysterical!
> 
> V


Yo! Me an' my homey, Fidelio are gonna fugue you up.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------

